# Yamaha Breeze 125



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone ever see one of these in action. I have been looking for a youth machine but the 50-90's look too small for my 9 yr old. I have a shot at an 03 Breeze in great shape for $1300. I am thinking more like $1000. This is a four stroke, where most of the kid quads are two stroke.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

dont get a breeze. they all have the same problem, transmissions go out in them. Get a honda or a suzuki two stroke. They are both a much better machines.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

had a breeze with probably 2000 miles on it and its still going..


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

CanAmChris said:


> had a breeze with probably 2000 miles on it and its still going..


your incredibly lucky. We have piles of them out in the yard with bad tranny bearings.


----------

